# which melling oil pump should i buy?



## Firehawk68McLeod (Apr 14, 2012)

IM in the process of building a ls2 forged 800 hp procharged ls2 with holley swap oil pan . which melling oil pump should i buy? high pressure standard volume or high volume standard pressure. thanks


----------

